# Moving to Nova Scotia



## Ralydn (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi all!

I just got offered a job in Halifax, Nova Scotia and was wondering if anyone could help me.

Firstly, (and most importantly) is it possible for 2 people (me and my wife + possibly a new baby) to live on a salary of $36750? I've no idea how much Nova Scotia or Canada costs so I'm completely clueless on this point.

Secondly, how much should we expect to pay for a 2 bedroom flat in Halifax?

Lastly, (for now!) how much is health insurance and how does it work? I've only experienced the NHS (British healthcare system) which is free.

Hope someone can help me!!


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi hubby  I'm on here too! x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Ralydn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I just got offered a job in Halifax, Nova Scotia and was wondering if anyone could help me.
> 
> ...


It looks like you and your wife have communication problems as she has written an almost identical post.
The only thing she didn't ask was about health costs. Canada has a universal health system which provides for doctor visits and hospital care. It does not cover drugs, dental and supplementary services. You should read Department of Health | Department of Health | Government of Nova Scotia 
for more info on the subject.


----------

